# Advice on using my Nikon D5100 for video



## Goldcoin79 (Apr 2, 2013)

I used my Nikon D5100 to video for the first time the other day. I used it to film my daughter horse riding and used the auto focus modes, first I used the AF-F which did not work for what I was filming as it kept refocusing and made much of the video unwatchable. I then tried the AF-S mode which wasn't much better as it kept refocusing on other objects.

I have only used video cameras in the past for video work but never with DSLR's as you probably know video cameras are easy to use and you just press record and follow the subject (easy as that) so my question is how can I use my Nikon D5100 to get well focused video when following my daughter on her horse.

I am assuming that I should be filming in manual focus but if so what mode would I put the camera in, would I use apeture priority mode and use a small apeture so there is a large depth of field. Please give me your advice if you think you can help and give as much info as you can on settings as I can use a DSLR for photos but not realy sure about using it for video.


----------



## KmH (Apr 2, 2013)

A DSLR needs some additional gear to be good for making high quality video.

A shoulder rig, follow focus, LCD hood, external microphone, etc.
edelkrone - MODULA Series - Camera and DSLR Rigs | edelkrone
DSLR & Film Camera Accessories
Redrock Micro DSLR Rigs and Accessories


----------



## brunerww (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Goldcoin - if you need help switching to manual focus in live view, this link may help:

Choosing a Focus Mode in Live View with a Nikon D5100 - For Dummies

Yes, you can increase your depth of field with aperture priority, but, because your D5100's viewfinder goes blank in live view mode, it will still be difficult to focus manually using the LCD at arm's length.  As Keith suggests, many DSLR shooters buy external equipment to compensate for the DSLR's handcaps in live view.  My solution was to go mirrorless and buy a Panasonic GH3.  The GH3's viewfinder continues working in video mode and autofocus is rock solid. At the end of the day, it was less expensive and more convenient than buying an external monitor or LCD viewfinder plus a follow focus.  Here is an example what this camera can do (please watch at 1080p):






Cheers,

Bill


----------



## Goldcoin79 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for your comments. I have got an external mic but was hoping to be able to just switch it to video mode when on holiday to video my kids when needed, the idea being to save taking a video camera and a camera for stills but it sounds like it my not be that easy.


----------

